# Loadbearing knee walls?



## agedpaver (Jun 27, 2007)

I am remodeling a 1943 1&1/2 story upstairs. It has kneewalls that I have been told are not loadbearing (by a buddy who is a relatively new contractor) but they appear to me to be supporting my roof joists which consist of 2 joined 2"x6"x12's. The knee wall is located at the top end of the lower joist. Ideally I would like to remove the knee wall altogether if possible,  they do overlap about 3'. If necessary can the knee wall be moved to the lower end of the top joist or can I add a header where the knee wall is now? There should be a picture in my gallery


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 27, 2007)

A kneewall under spliced rafters is always load bearing.


----------



## agedpaver (Jun 27, 2007)

Would it be O.K. to shift the knee wall as long as it is still under both joists or install a header across the span of the knee wall?


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe, yes, but you have to consider what is below it. 
A header transfers loads to a concentrated center at the posts that it sits on. The full load of the header is transfered down the post to whatever is directly below it. When a load is spread out over the span of a wall, The load is distributed. This changes the load dynamics of the structure and can become a great problem. Adding studs in the walls below and pillars under the floor is not extreme measures. It's necessary.


----------



## agedpaver (Jun 28, 2007)

The knee wall sits on a triple joist that spans from the central and outside loadbearing walls. The framing looks to be a cross between platform and plank & beam construction since the exsisting triple 2"x6" joist does not currently rest on a post. Looks like I need to beef up this "stud" to a post anyhow. I will be able to add to it all the way to the central wall (block foundation) without to much difficulty. Thanks for the heads up I'll have to re-educate my buddy about knee walls and spliced roof joists.


----------

